# Favourite Symphony?



## TwoFourPianist

Many people set up polls based on the works of one or a few composers. I was just wondering what is your favourite symphony overall - any composer, any period. 

I'm starting a collection of scores to read, and I don't want to limit myself to one composer. Since I'm quite a novice in terms of symphonies, I want to take recommendations for some of the best.

Thanks!


----------



## Mahlerian

Mahler's 6th Symphony in A minor.

There's not a single note more than there needs to be. It's tightly focused and formally inventive, with unprecedented nuances of orchestration.

http://imslp.org/wiki/Symphony_No.6_(Mahler,_Gustav)

Avoid the first score (the 1906 Kalmus) as there are some details of orchestration that were revised after the publication (in particular, the use of percussion was curtailed somewhat). This is the version in the cheap Dover reprint, which is otherwise fine, but doesn't reflect exactly what you'll hear at certain points.


----------



## Manxfeeder

I'm a sucker for Beethoven's 9th.


----------



## Avey

Favorite is tough, as times come and go, winds of change and all.

But there is one staple in my diet: Beethoven's Pastoral.


----------



## Feathers

Like Avey said, choosing one favourite is tough, but Mozart's 41st is always one of the firsts to appear in my mind with the mention of favourite, great, or important symphonies.


----------



## KenOC

To be very clear, anybody who doesn't respond "Eroica" is quite wrong. Possibly mind-slaves to the Krell.


----------



## davinci

Yes, the "Eroica."


----------



## Art Rock

Schubert's perfect Unfinished symphony 8.


----------



## DeepR

A different Mahler 8 with no solo singers and even more choral parts and other changes that I can't define.


----------



## GraemeG

Bruckner 8.
Both the beginning and the end of the universe.
GG


----------



## MagneticGhost

Some nice choices here. I'm very partial to Bruckner 8, Schubert's unfinished. VW's Sea Symphony is very close and I have waxed lyrical in other places.

My fave though Mahler 2. It encapsulates a wonderful world. It has a special place in my own particular history when I was discovering first loves. And it still has the same powerful effect on me 25 years later.


----------



## ptr

I dig fourths:

Mahler

Shostakovich

Rachmaninov (aka the Symphonic Dances)

but also:

Berio's Sinfonia

Messiaen's Turangalila

Shostakovich Eight

All have that something "undefinable" that makes me forget time and space while I become one with the music!

/ptr


----------



## BaronAlstromer

Mozart´s 40th.


----------



## unpocoscherzando

I prefer Beethoven's Seventh.


----------



## Sudonim

Dvořák's 9th. Sorry to be "obvious," but I'm a newbie - there are lots of o' them there sim-fonies I ain't even heard yet.


----------



## Cheyenne

Brahms' fourth, can't miss Brahms in your collection of scores!


----------



## Ravndal

This thread made me realize something.

I never listen to symphonies! hm


----------



## astronautnic

Brahms' 4th for me!


----------



## Prodromides

My favorite symphony is a Symphony No.3, but it's a tie between Karol Szymanowski's "The Song Of The Night" (1916) and André Jolivet's 1964 _Troisième Symphonie_


----------



## drpraetorus

Shostakovich 4th, but sometimes Beethoven 7.


----------



## Kieran

Jupiter!

And all its moons and satellites...(the ones before it...)


----------



## Ravndal

but yeah, probably Brahms no 4.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Another vote for Beethoven's 9th... although Mahler's 2nd, Mozart's 41st, and Beethoven's 3rd are close runners-up.


----------



## peeyaj

Schubert's Symphony no. 9 in C major "Great"


----------



## Ramako

Beethoven's 9th...

The Eroica is also brilliant. It is also 'the' work in some ways for getting a score, I would say.

I also gained a lot from reading the score to Haydn's 99th while listening to it. The orchestration in that work is astonishing.


----------



## clavichorder

Right now, I'm having fun with Martinu's 1st, Honegger's 3rd, and Tcherepin's 1st.











I can only find the percussion movement of Tcherepnin's 1st right now, the rest of it is totally worth it and this movement is a fun curiosity:


----------



## bassClef

MagneticGhost said:


> My fave though Mahler 2. It encapsulates a wonderful world. It has a special place in my own particular history when I was discovering first loves. And it still has the same powerful effect on me 25 years later.


Very similar to my own experience with M2. I think the best live experience I've had too, saw it performed in Prague in 2010 - spine tingling. This symphony has everything.


----------



## EarthBoundRules

Berlioz' _Roméo et Juliette_. Amazing orchestration, a very unique form, themes appearing in multiple movements, beautiful melodies... it basically encompasses everything I look for in a grand-scale piece of music.


----------



## Guest

Alright, so several people have stolen my thunder already - Mahler's 2nd. It is incredible, and hooked me the very first time I heard it.

I'll also give my second favorite - Tchaikovsky's 6th. Incredible symphony.


----------



## Cygnenoir

I like all this Mahler tribute. He is the best symphonist. 
My favourites are probably the 3rd and the 6th, along with the Resurrection of course.

Among other great symphonists, I go for Beethoven, Bruckner, Sibelius, Prokofiev, Penderecki and Schnittke.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Symphony 3*, by anybody.


----------



## Warmo

It's a contest between the 5th Symphony of Tchaikovsky, Mahler and Shostakovich.
In the end i think it has to go to Mahler, a hair away from Shostakovich, with Tchaikovsky in 3rd.


----------



## skumlingen

Shostakovich's Symphonies no. 1 and 5 (have not listened to complet cycle, yet) Rostropovich and Neme Jarvis does a fine First!
Berlioz - Symphony Fantastique
Dvorak's 9 is indeed great Sudonim
All of these changes can change, this is what my mind came up with right now


----------



## Bone

Brahms 3. For 26 years it has been my favorite and, although I change opinion on second favorite almost monthly, ol' #3 with Walter / Columbia SO stays atop my list.


----------



## Peterinch

Definitely Mahler... the 6th and the 2nd are tied for second place, but when I dream my fantasy of being called out of the audience at the last minute to direct a performace (despite having never once raised a baton), it is always the 8th. The Solti recording is my desert island disc.


----------



## Novelette

Cherubini's D Major Symphony has been a recent favorite.


----------



## Chrythes

Would be a choice between Mahler's 2nd and Brahms' 4th.


----------



## niv

Right now... Beethoven 7


----------



## Jimm

My personal favorite of all time is Anton Webern's Symphony op.21


----------



## Ravndal

bruckner no 9 at the moment.


----------



## bobrock

Thats a tough but I recently came across a world class performance on dvd of Mahlers 2nd symphony live. Conducted by Pierre Boulez...you can find it on Amazon. Chor der Deutschen Staatsoper Berlin. Here is a link I made of it on my hi fi system.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

Ravndal said:


> bruckner no 9 at the moment.


Ditto. Bruckner 5 and 9 have been tussling for top spot in my books for a while, but I think the latter recently won the battle.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven. 9th.

Scrub that. Haydn's 94th.


----------



## deinoslogos

Shostakovich's 4th and Mahler's 6th. Yeah, I have a taste for dark, foreboding and heavy.


----------



## julianoq

Shostakovich 5, followed close by Mahler 2, Sibelius 2, Shostakovich 10, Dvorak 8th and the Eroica!


----------



## Tombstoner

Bruckner's 8th...
ehh...maybe his 7th...
maybe his 9th...
If I had to decide in a heartbeat I'd say the 8th.


----------



## Gustavgraves

I agree with Mahlerian and deinoslogos... Mahler's 6th is perfect in every way. I have to mention Shostakovich too, although I can't choose a favorite, maybe nos. 4, 5, 8 or 10.


----------



## bigshot

I'm pretty fond of Franck's symphony. I always loved Giulini's recording, but I heard Stoki's from the box set the other day and it's great too.


----------



## WavesOfParadox

Webern's Symphonie
Mahler's Symphony No.6 "Tragic"
Messiaen's Turangalila-Symphonie

My opinion of my absolute favorite will probably change, but those will always remain special and legendary.


----------



## Sonata

Mahler for sure....whether it's 2,3, or 4, this is harder to decide. I will say no other symphony had such a profound immediate impact on me. Blown away.


----------



## Neo Romanza

It's so hard to narrow it down to only one symphony but I have always made time for Vaughan Williams' _Symphony No. 5_. There is something so otherworldly about this music. None of the music never reaches the same kind of crashing crescendos found in _Symphonies 4 & 6_ but, for me, the sheer beauty and gracefulness of each movement is perplexing yet completely captivating from start to finish. Each movement is like a miniature masterpiece. Where I really give this symphony the nod is the heartbreaking beauty of the _Romanza_ (part of my namesake ). What this particular movement symbolizes is completely up-in-the-air, but I think it has to do with RVW finally finding happiness with Ursula. The outer movements, kind of like Sibelius' 6th, have this curious undercurrent of tension and when those releases finally come they reveal what lied beneath: good old-fashioned angst, but this angst is much more controlled. Anyway, I love this work so much and never tire from hearing it. It's meant a great deal to me, especially when I first started getting more serious about classical music.


----------



## Christo

I heard _A Pastoral Symphony_ by Ralph Vaughan Williams almost 40 years ago, when I was about 14. I think it made the strongest impression any piece of music ever made on me. So there it is.


----------



## Tristan

In my opinion, Mahler's Symphony No. 2 in C minor "Resurrection" and Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 4 in F minor are the perfect symphonies.


----------



## moody

Ravndal said:


> This thread made me realize something.
> 
> I never listen to symphonies! hm


Get started and report back in three months !!


----------



## Conor71

Most any of Sibelius and Shostakovich's Symphonies would be favourites. Others I really like: Schumann 3, Tchaikovsky 6, etc ( mostly all Romantic/modern era stuff).


----------



## maestro57

This has got to be Beethoven's 9th.


----------



## Ravndal

moody said:


> Get started and report back in three months !!


I try, but I'm so gripped with piano music.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Not talking greatest here, that would be the 7 or 8 or 9 or 10 of Sibelius, depending on how much leeway you give to Kullervo and the Lemminkäinen Legends as symphonic statements. And the one in the fireplace which might have been the one that put Sibelius in the position of someone like Barnett Newman painting his first huge monochromes: Is this great art? Is this art at all? Is this even painting? Similarly, Sibelius may have blown his own mind with his musical thinking after Tapiola. And by then he was too pickled to resolve what he might have ten years and a hundred hogsheads before.

So a favourite is Malcolm Arnold's No. 5, Op. 74

I have Penny on Naxos, Hickox on Chandos & Arnold himself on EMI. Penny hits it hardest. Arnold's symphonies are confessional and psychologically programmatic. The fifth is 'all my friends are dead and I'm not feeling so hot myself'. The crazy con fuoco third mvt., which references what passed for British pop music before the Beatles, is the sound of a man dissipating himself in an endless wheel of night life. The music of despair borne with a goofy hangover grin.

I guess the world just shook its head at this back in 1961. Too much pop and too much schmaltz. But Arnold deliberately collages the pop & schmaltz into the texture of the music. He was already using the freedoms of the later 60s.

I never play this one just once.


----------



## aszkid

I've got lots of things to listen to yet, i'll have to wait some years to have a solid answer.


----------



## moody

aszkid said:


> I've got lots of things to listen to yet, i'll have to wait some years to have a solid answer.


That's unusual round here.


----------



## moody

Berlioz Fantastique Brahms 1st. I like Mahler's 1st and 4th , the others are just TOO much and "Das Lied" which is classed as a symphony.


----------



## chrisco97

That is a tough, tough one...I love pretty much all of Beethoven and Dvorak's symphonies, as well as many others of course...and there are many I have yet to hear. Maybe I could tell you my favourite movement from a symphony - *the Allegretto from Beethoven's Seventh*. One of the first classical pieces that gave me chills.


----------



## TrevBus

I have 3. Hard to choose between them because all 3 put me in a place I want to be. 
In no particular order: 1. Beethoven's 5th. 2. William Walton's 1st 3. Sibelius 2nd.


----------



## mtmailey

I have no one favorite symphony but plenty of favorites.


----------



## Cosmos

That is a very difficult question, but typically I always come back to Mahler's 5th.

I just love how powerful it is, and I love the kaleidoscope of moods in the work. The shift from dark to light, the torment of the first part, the other worldly joy of the finale, it gets me every time.


----------



## Progstreaming

Sibelius 4th and Shostakovich 8th for me. Both are pretty grim and bleak, but they both take me away on a journey.


----------



## Ondine

I can't stand for just one, sorry. Please understand that it is really hard. But I will kept in my heart ever Mozart's Linz and Prague. It is still a mystery the strings that touch in me but are of the most pristine joy that music has ever touch. And if I am forced to reduce both to one: *Prague*.

Let me annotate others, please:

Dvorak's 7,8 & 9.

All Sibelius, but in a the pedestal, No. 6.

All Nielsen's.

Beethoven's first two symphonies.

And I hope one day I will understand Mahler's and then decide the favourite; by now, No. 1.


----------



## Ondine

mtmailey said:


> I have no one favorite symphony but plenty of favorites.


Completely understandable


----------



## korenbloem

some favorites (no particular order. only composers favorites are named individual: 
beethoven 9,
beethoven 5, 
:7, 8 & 3

Mahler 9
mahler 1 
5, 6, 2, 8 & 3

Bruckner 9
4, 8, 3

Ives: 4

Shostakovich 15
Shostakovich 14 
10, 5 , 7, 1 etc
schubert 9
schubert 8

Brahms: 4, 
3, 1 & 2

Schnittke: 1, 7, 5, 4

Gerhard: 2

Gorecki: 3

Lutoslawski: 3

etc


----------



## Avey

korenbloem said:


> some favorites (no particular order. only composers favorites are named individual:
> beethoven 9,
> beethoven 5,
> :7, 8 & 3
> 
> Mahler 9
> mahler 1
> 5, 6, 2, 8 & 3
> 
> Bruckner 9
> 4, 8, 3
> 
> Ives: 4
> 
> Shostakovich 15
> Shostakovich 14
> 10, 5 , 7, 1 etc
> schubert 9
> schubert 8
> 
> Brahms: 4,
> 3, 1 & 2
> 
> Schnittke: 1, 7, 5, 4
> 
> Gerhard: 2
> 
> Gorecki: 3
> 
> Lutoslawski: 3
> 
> etc


You could have spared us the space by just posting: All.


----------



## dahclassics

Hard to say. If I had to make a pick, it would be Schubert's Ninth, the Great. It's a triumph of form alone, which is somewhat incredible from a composer who usually relied on melody. 

On top of all that, it's not a cliche in musical form--as many people as there are that appreciate it, you can't accuse the Great of being "overplayed". And it's innovative--one of the first symphonies to not only clock in at an hour in length, but to rely on that length for its structure and its efficacy. 

More pertinently, aesthetically speaking, in terms of volume and "power", the thing "rocks". Bruckner-level rocks. 

Keep in mind, though, at this point in time, I haven't heard many symphonies after 1890. So this might be replaced in the future.


----------



## Celloman

Here are some of my personal faves:

Beethoven 6
Sibelius 6
Tchaikovsky 6
Mahler 6
Vaughan Williams 2
Mozart 41
Gorecki 3
Bruckner 7

If you notice, there are a lot of sixes in that list...funny coincidence!
Oh, and all four of the Brahms symphonies are wonderful.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

Haydn, symphony #103 in E flat Major, 'Drumroll'


----------



## chrisco97

HaydnBearstheClock said:


> Haydn, symphony #103 in E flat Major, 'Drumroll'


I have not listened to that one yet. I shall give it a listen tonight!


----------



## Bix

I love so many and haven't heard of most, that's why I've started the Saturday Symphony threads.

I will always have a thing for Tchaikovsky 5 and 6 and Shostakovich 11.


----------



## HaydnBearstheClock

chrisco97 said:


> I have not listened to that one yet. I shall give it a listen tonight!


Watch out for the beginning of the symphony and for the 2nd movement. But I love all the movements, the finale is fast paced fun all the way.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I really really like Nørgård's 2nd as one if my favourite non-*Sibelius* symphonies.


----------



## Op.123

Schumann 4
Brahms 4
Mozart 40


----------



## Skilmarilion

I have many favourites so it's almost impossible to pinpoint a lone work.

More often than not though, Tchaikovsky 6 is the one.


----------



## Bix

Skilmarilion said:


> I have many favourites so it's almost impossible to pinpoint a lone work.
> 
> More often than not though, Tchaikovsky 6 is the one.


Beautiful this one


----------



## Wood

Tubin 8 Tubin 8


----------



## brotagonist

I could not possibly single out one work. The list is constantly changing as I acquire and become familiar with new CDs and older discs periodically recapture my fancy.

To name a few:

Brahms - Symphony 4
Copland - Organ Symphony
Eisler - Kleine Sinfonie
Mahler - Symphony 7, Symphony 1
Schubert - Symphony 9
Shostakovich - Symphony 15, Symphony 4
Webern - Symphony
Weill - Symphony 2


----------



## jimsumner

I've spent the last 40 years trying to decide my favorite Beethoven symphony. I've narrowed it to 3, 5, 6, 7 and 9.

Outside of LvB, I'll go with Mahler's 9th.


----------



## candiet

I am as well i love it


----------



## afterpostjack

Tchaikovsky 5 and 6. Bruckner 4 and 7. Mahler 2 and 5. These are probably the ones I listen to the most.


----------



## Bix

Nuukeer said:


> Tchaikovsky 5 and 6. Bruckner 4 and 7. Mahler 2 and 5. These are probably the ones I listen to the most.


Both beautiful in their own way, I love 'em both.


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius 5-as already stated on other threads-although Dvorak 7th is current big listen


----------



## Aries

Bruckner's 9th, but it depends on, whether the finale is played. Without the finale the 8th is better.


----------



## Guest

Beethoven 7 
Beethoven 9
Dvorak 9
Brahms 4


----------



## realdealblues

Probably 70% of my entire Classical Music listening experience is made up of Symphonies. It's my favorite Classical form. That said, I couldn't possibly pick just one favorite. I don't even think I could give you a Top 100 because I like so many of them.


----------



## ClassicalCumulus

It constantly changes - I'm unsure how it wouldn't - but right now I'd say Sibelius's 5th. That final movement simultaneously causes me to reach for the sky and dig in the dirt. It constantly fights with itself; just like humans.


----------



## Radames

I am getting a bit tired of the same old warhorses. Dvorak's 6th Symphony is as good as his more popular 7,8 and 9.


----------



## Brahmatist

Beethoven's "Eroica" and Brahms' symphonies. Yes, all four.


----------



## nightscape

In lieu of repetition, I'll list some other symphonies I love that aren't the obvious ones perhaps:

Dvorak - Symphony No. 8 (what an ending! yes, and a bit obvious)
Atterberg - Symphony No. 3
Scriabin - Symphony No. 3
Enescu - Symphony No. 3 (okay, I'm not picking 3s intentionally!)
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 11


----------



## TudorMihai

I can't name a single favorite symphony so I will write the ones that I always enjoy:

Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 5
Korngold - Symphony in F-sharp
Mahler - All of them, especially the 3rd
Beethoven - Symphony No. 7
Mozart - Symphony No. 40
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 and 11
Rachmaninoff - Symphony No. 3
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No. 3


----------



## Forte

Haydn - Nos. 22, 38, 45, 47, 73, 92, 94, 100-104
Mozart - Nos. 25, 29, 35, 36, 38-41
Beethoven - All of the odd numbered ones 
Schubert - Nos. 8 and 9
Brahms - All of them
Tchaikovsky - No. 6
Mahler - Nos. 1, 2, 3, 5, 6, 8, 9, _Das Lied von der Erde_
+at least 25 more that I don't have the time to name


----------



## RJMJR

Beethoven - Eroica, 5, 7
Dvorak - 9
Haydn - Fist, Fire, Farewell, Surprise
Mozart 40
Mendelssohn 3,4,5 

But these do change over time. Beethoven 5 and 7 have been there for years.


----------



## Itullian

Schubert's "Great"
Bruckner 8
Mahler 1


----------



## Baeron

Mahler cycle
Beethoven Cycle
and more ><


----------



## jim prideaux

Sibelius-5. nothing else quite matches the intense and incisive beauty of this work-but that's just me!


----------



## Vesteralen

I'm highlighting the new ones:

Nielsen - Symphony No 5
Schumann - Symphony No 2
Bruckner - Symphony No 8
Brahms - Symphony No 3
*Beethoven - Symphony No 9*
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No 7
Barber - Symphony No only
Mendelssohn - Symphony No 3
Mozart - Symphony No 39
Bizet - Symphony No only
Haydn - Symphony No 96
Vaughan Williams - Symphony No 2
*Vaughan Williams - Symphony No 9*
Nielsen - Symphony No 3
Schubert - Symphony No 5
Harbison - Symphony No 1
Shostakovich - Symphony No 1
Prokofiev - Symphony No 5


----------



## DaDirkNL

Beethoven's 3rd: Eroica................


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

For me, it's got to be Tchaikovsky Symphony No.5. First of all, he's my favourite composer anyway (although I don't especially enjoy The Nutcracker except the Suite), and second of all he uses the orchestra in such a masterly way. A lot of his greatest music came from that period in his life when and after suffering with Nadezhda Von Meck. This is when the Symphony No.5 came to the fore (as well as the 4th). Its unusual for a symphony, in fact, even a concerto, in that it contains at least a single memorable melody in every movement.


----------



## randomnese

Shostakovich 11 or Tchaikovsky Manfred!

German symphonies tend to be too structured for my tastes.


----------



## Svelte Silhouette

Beethoven 9 but never any simpering Tchaikovsky


----------



## tomhh

Dvorak's New World Symphony is one of my favourate.


----------



## Declined

Manxfeeder said:


> I'm a sucker for Beethoven's 9th.


Same with me. It never fails to impress me that it was written by a man that was 100% deaf. And despite all Beethoven's problems in life, it turns out to be a joyous celebration of mankind.


----------



## Bruce

I'd have to vote for Beethoven's 9th. Mahler's 2nd certainly deserves to be on the list, too. It's hard to stick to just one symphony; so many of them are really great.


----------



## Op.123

1. Brahms 4
2. Brahms 1
3. Brahms 3
4. Brahms 2
5. Tchaikovsky 6
6. Beethoven 9


----------



## SONNET CLV

Howard Hanson's Symphony No 2 "Romantic". My favorite symphony. Not the symphony I consider the greatest or the best or the most important or the most influential or ... It's just the one I call my favorite. It's not a symphony I would dare rank next to one of Beethoven's, or Brahms's, or Mahler's, or Shostakovich's ... It's not the symphony I would grab to preserve if the earth were ending and I had a rocket ship to escape with and the opportunity to save the score or a recording of only one musical work ... It's not a symphony that has changed my life in any greatly significant way (as a couple other symphonies have definitely done). But ... it's my favorite symphony, and I'm not ashamed to admit that at all.


----------



## Dan Hornby

Burroughs said:


> 1. Brahms 4
> 2. Brahms 1
> 3. Brahms 3
> 4. Brahms 2
> 5. Tchaikovsky 6
> 6. Beethoven 9


Nice to see a fellow Brahms fan and the other choices are up there in my favourites too! At university, Brahms wasn't particularly appreciated by a lot of musicians. Never understood it to be honest.

I would probably put Brahms 1 as an equal to Brahms 4 though and 2 before 3. Tchaik 6 would not be at number five in my list.

1. Tchaikovsky 6
2=. Brahms 1
2=. Brahms 4
4. Mahler 9
5. Schumann 4 (love both the 1841 and 1851 versions)
6. Bruckner 1
7. Dvorak 9
8. Schumann 2

Single movements:

1= Tchaikovsky 6 - Finale and First movement
3. Mahler 5 - Adagietto
4. Brahms 1 - First movement
5. Mahler 9 - Finale
6= Brahms 4 - First and last movements
8. Schubert 5 - Scherzo
9. Mahler 7 - First movement
10. Beethoven 9 - First movement

Nothing after 1910 and nothing before 1824. Oh well


----------



## Dan Hornby

Declined said:


> Same with me. It never fails to impress me that it was written by a man that was 100% deaf. And despite all Beethoven's problems in life, it turns out to be a joyous celebration of mankind.


If he had perfect pitch (and historians tend to say Beethoven did) he wouldn't need his hearing.

However that isn't to rubbish the achievement. It is the perfect culmination of the late classical/early romantic symphony and perfect pitch or not, to write it was no mean feat.


----------



## scratchgolf

It will be a few years, if ever, before I think one Symphony will stand above the rest permanently. The only 3 symphonies that have ever held my top spot were Beethoven 9, Beethoven 6, and Schubert 9. Currently, Schubert 9 reigns supreme. That first movement blows me away every time I hear it.


----------



## Zarathustra

Beethoven's 9th always moves me because of his deafness and the message of joy he tries to convey despite his deafness.

However if I have to choose 'the best' it would have to be Mahler's 2nd. 

Off-topic perhaps, but I have always felt that you could have a soundtrack to an entire life in a cycle consisting of Mahler's 1st, 6th and 9th. 

No one should ever have to die without listening at least once to Mahler's 9th.


----------



## RobertaellaClapp

Beethoven's Eroica and of course his Ninth.


----------



## csolomonholmes

Kalevi Aho's symphony #5. Brilliant!


----------



## DeepR

Mozart 41 - Movement 4
Beethoven 3 - Movement 1

all the rest is amateur stuff


----------



## tomhh

Tchaikovsky 5 , 6 and Mozart 40 at this moment.


----------



## nightscape

This is impossible, but for the sake of contributing I will select Maherl 2. The only symphony to provoke such an emotional response that I cried. I'm not ashamed to admit it!


----------



## Guest

My favourite is whichever symphonic soundworm is burrowing into my ears today...currently Prokofiev's 6th.


----------



## tastas

At the moment, it has to be Beethoven's 3rd.


----------



## 38157

I like very much Penderecki's Symphony No. 1. As with a lot of 'Recki's work, the textures are very dense and elaborate, and constantly seem to change. He's one man I'd like to have a discussion with about writing.


----------



## Declined

Beethoven 5. It's so triumphant. Everytime I hear the 4th movement I feel like running outside and climbing a mountain.


----------



## sdtom

This is a really difficult one for me. I'm going to throw one out to you and I'll wait to see the response that I get. Gliere's Symphony No. 3. I have several recordings and never seem to tire listening to it. The recording that has the best tempo, performance, and general overall playing is the one listed below. Audio quality is below average and it's in mono but logs in at 80 minutes the longest of all the choices I'm aware of. Best of all you can download the MP3 for free.
Tom









http://www.rediscovery.us/index.html


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

Beethoven's 6th is one I probably have listened to the most. Second would be Dvorak's 9th.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I like 7s and 2s: especially Mahler, Beethoven, Sibelius and Shostakovich....

But aha...I'm a bit of an indie because it's like this (in no particular order):

Mahler 7
Sibelius 7
Shostakovich 2
Beethoven 2



(But to be honest I do like Beethoven's 4th better)


----------



## Fugue Meister

Glad to see some other Shostakovich 4th lovers.. That is my pick and in case anyone hasn't seen the 10 greatest symphonies thread, I'd suggest checking it out.


----------



## scratchgolf

Declined said:


> Beethoven 5. It's so triumphant. Everytime I hear the 4th movement I feel like running outside and climbing a mountain.


This made me laugh because I feel the same way, except it makes me imagine I'm riding an elephant into battle. It's certainly an adrenaline rush in musical form.


----------



## Sandberg

Beethovens 8th, it's so good that i don't know, man.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

*Beethoven's 9th*

This is a symphony that just clicked with me from the very first time I heard it, I was just in awe by every single movement. It elicited an emotional, visceral, and cerebral response from me and I couldn't explain what it was. I like to interpret the first movement as primordial beginning of life or perhaps the beginning of the cosmos itself. Those ambiguous 20-30 seconds at the beginning represent an uneasy and unstable nothingness until, like the big bang, it erupts and propels the very universe into existence. But, like all new life, the movement is struggling to find itself. I think the majestic and mysterious tone fits this image perfectly.


----------



## hpowders

Haydn's Symphony #94, Surprise.

Surprised?


----------



## Sonata

Oh tough to pick one. Here are some that have greatly impacted me:

Gorecki's symphony of sorrowful songs, Mahler #2, 3, 5, Bruckner #8, 9, Beethoven #6 and 9 minus the last movement. To a slightly lesser degree, but still among the greats for me: The rest of Mahler  as well as Mendelssohn's Italian and sympony #2, and Haydn #94


----------



## Xaltotun

Right now, it's Liszt's "Dante". I like how it goes "DOWN, by compulsion" - "up, strugglingly" - "up, without effort".


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Sonata said:


> *Beethoven #6 and 9 minus the last movement.*


Blasphemy! Haha, I'm kidding. I can actually completely understand when people say they don't care for the final movement as much as the first three. I find that people are either passionately against it or passionately for it. I'm the latter, I think it's a genius movement and clearly it had a monumental impact on the symphonic genre after Beethoven's death.


----------



## SalieriIsInnocent

I often listen to the final movement on it's own. It works amazingly in the symphony, but stands on it's own very well. Such a beautiful piece of music.


----------



## hpowders

Charles Ives, Symphony #3.


----------



## meredull

khachaturian 3 (symphony-poem)
mahler 9
lyatoshinsky 3
erdmann 1
shosta 4, 8
nystroem 3
sibelius 4
bruckner 8
hartmann 6
penderecki 2
vermeulen 4
kabelac 3
tchaikovsky 4, 5, 6
langgaard 1
barber 1
pettersson 8


----------



## thetrout

Probably _Jupiter_


----------



## Torkelburger

William Walton's 2nd.


----------



## EdwardBast

Don't really have a perpetual favorite. Currently enamored of:

Bartok's Concerto for Orchestra
Schnittke 3
Miaskovsky 21


----------



## hpowders

Previously, my favorite symphony was Ives 3. But now, I would have to say Tchaikovsky 4.

Next week it will probably be something else.


----------



## clavichorder

Schumann Symphony 2 and Brahms Symphony 3.


----------



## thebakerman

i don't know if i have a favorite but i keep coming back to tchaik 6, bruckner 3, mahler 5


----------



## Skilmarilion

hpowders said:


> ... I would have to say Tchaikovsky 4.


I've come to love 5 + 6 so much that I almost overlook this one at times.

I shouldn't, in particular for that beauty of a slow movement and that utterly splendid scherzo.


----------



## hpowders

Skilmarilion said:


> I've come to love 5 + 6 so much that I almost overlook this one at times.
> 
> I shouldn't, in particular for that beauty of a slow movement and that utterly splendid scherzo.


Yes. That opening oboe solo of the slow movement-one of the greatest, most poignant melodies of all time!


----------



## shangoyal

Really like Schumann's 3rd.


----------



## Lukecash12

I'm going to throw Scriabin's 1st in the pot. His use of the woodwinds is fantastic and I have to say that the choral parts of the last movement are more effective for me than Beethoven.


----------



## Amusicman

First - Mahler 9

Second - Shostakovich 10


----------



## Haydn man

One symphony to stand above all others
Could be Schubert's Unfinished or Mozart Prague or Haydn 104 just about impossible to call
So I have decided Mozart Piano Concerto 23


----------



## hpowders

^^^^Uhhhhhhh........ :lol:


----------



## TomDickson

Sibelius - Symphony No. 2 (particularly the final movement).


----------



## Vaneyes

Today, the 3s have it.

LvB, Mahler, Schumann, Brahms, Scriabin.


----------



## MrCello

This thread...

I get anxiety from trying to pick a favorite! 

I'd have to go with Mahler 2 for now, but tomorrow who knows what it'll be...


----------



## hpowders

Tchaikovsky 4.


----------



## Itullian

any Brahms or Schumann


----------



## Skilmarilion

At this very moment:

Mahler 3, 6, 9
Tchaikovsky 1
Bruckner 7
Mendelssohn 2

We'll see if any survive by sunset.


----------



## Cosmos

Since my last post, I have decided that my favorite symphony (at this point at least) is Mahler's 9th


----------



## hpowders

At this point in time I would have to say Mahler 8, especially in the Boulez performance.

Favorites change from month to month, however.


----------



## Dutchman

Mozart's 41st or Beethoven's 5th. Can't decide.


----------



## hpowders

Only a day or two later, now my favorite is Mahler 5. Keeps changing all the time!


----------



## SixFootScowl

I am torn between Beethoven's 9th and 3rd.


----------



## naver

Currently:

Prokofiev - No. 2


----------



## DeepR

Currently Bruckner 8


----------



## Dave Whitmore

I tend to listen to symphonies more than any other type of classical. My favourite so far is Beethoven's 9th. I have listened to it so many times. I know there is a LOT of music I still haven't heard but it's going to take something pretty special to remove that one from its top spot in my heart.

I also love Beethoven's 5th, Dvorak's 9th, Mahler's 3rd and Mozart's Jupiter.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

Dave Whitmore said:


> I tend to listen to symphonies more than any other type of classical. My favourite so far is Beethoven's 9th. I have listened to it so many times. * I know there is a LOT of music I still haven't heard but it's going to take something pretty special to remove that one from its top spot in my heart..*


Same here, Dave! It may as well be etched in stone for me, just as securely as Beethoven and Mahler being my two favorite composers. It just ain't gonna change.


----------



## hpowders

Dave Whitmore said:


> *I tend to listen to symphonies more than any other type of classical.* My favourite so far is Beethoven's 9th. I have listened to it so many times. I know there is a LOT of music I still haven't heard but it's going to take something pretty special to remove that one from its top spot in my heart.
> 
> I also love Beethoven's 5th, Dvorak's 9th, Mahler's 3rd and Mozart's Jupiter.


That's what I'm talkin' about!!!! :clap:


----------



## licorice stick

Ten favorite symphonies in rough order:
Schubert 9
Mahler 6
Brahms 4
Beethoven 6
Bruckner 6
Beethoven 7
Tchaikovsky 6
Mozart 35
Mozart 36
Brahms 3


----------



## 20centrfuge

Prokofiev 6 is my favorite all-time symphony.


----------



## hpowders

Prokofiev Symphony No. 1 is my favorite symphony.
Charming and completely beguiling.


----------



## brotagonist

I have no favourite, but I do like, since Prokofiev has been mentioned, his 2nd a lot.


----------



## Becca

In no particular order as it depends very much on my mood...

Sibelius: 3, 5 & 6
Nielsen: 3 & 5
Vaughan Williams: 2 (preferably the 1913 version), 5
Mahler: 1-5 (!)
Rubbra: 5
Roy Harris: 3
Martinu: 2
Josef Suk: Asrael 
Bantock: Pagan
Bliss: Colour

It is fascinating just how many 5th symphonies are on this list!


----------



## phlrdfd

Top 3:
Beethoven 3
Bruckner 8
Schubert 9


----------



## Bridgetower

My top 5 are:

5. Symphony No. 9 - _Dvořák_
4. Symphony No. 2 - _Schumann_
3. Symphony No. 40 - _Mozart_
2. Symphony No. 3 - _Beethoven_
1. Symphony No. 5 - _Beethoven_

Man that was hard for me to decide. I really like symphonies so its hard to pick my favorite. Most people probably won't agree with my number one choice, but it's been my favorite since I was ten years old.


----------



## 20centrfuge

I would have to say either Sibelius 5 or Prokofiev 6


----------



## Aleksandar

Beethoven 3, 5, 7 & 9
Mahler 5
Haydn 45
Mozart 25
Sibelius 5
Brahms 4
Tchaikovsky 6
Dvorak 9
Barber 1


----------



## pierrot

Mahler's Ninth, the first I _really _listened and still the best.


----------



## Bevo

I can't help but say Beethoven's Ninth. It's so revolutionary for its time!! After that though, I'd have to go with Tchaikovsky's 5 or 6 (tough call). But if you're wanting a nifty score to look at, check out Saint-Saens Organ Symphony! Excellent piece!


----------



## MoonlightSonata

To protect the eyes of those offended by clichés, the name of the symphony is written in white on the next line.
Beethoven - Symphony No.9, "Choral"


----------



## DiesIraeCX

It's no more "cliched" than citing Mahler's 2nd as your favorite, their respective popularity or ubiquity has nothing to say about the _music_, the work _stands alone_. Regarding this subject matter, there are no cliches. I used to think in terms of cliches like this, but I think it's an insult to the music.

For instance, I don't care how many CD covers have a cheesy picture of a moonlit lake for the 14th piano sonata, or how "everyone" knows the 1st Mvt. I don't care if "serious listeners" are bothered by that popularity, or bothered by the nickname. To me, "Op. 27. No. 2", or "No. 14", or "Moonlight", or "Quasi una fantasia" is just one of the greatest piano sonatas ever written.

Beethoven's Ninth is my favorite and always will be. It's near the top of the short list of works that can be considered Beethoven's finest.

- Hector Berlioz on Beethoven's 9th,



> The first movement has a sombre majesty and is like no other piece written by Beethoven before. The harmony is at times excessively daring: the most original patterns, the most expressive gestures crowd in and criss-cross in every direction, but without causing any obscurity or congestion. On the contrary the result has perfect clarity, and the numerous orchestral voices that plead or threaten, each in its own way and its own special style, seem to form a single voice, such is the emotional charge that drives them.
> 
> This allegro maestoso, written in D minor, begins nevertheless on the chord of A without the third, in other words on the notes A and E sustained as a fifth, and played as an arpeggio above and below by the first violins, violas and double-basses. The listener is therefore not sure whether he is hearing the chord of A minor, or of A major, or that of the dominant of D. This prolonged tonal ambiguity gives great power and character to the entry of the full orchestra on the chord of D minor. At the end of the movement there are moments that move the soul to its depths. It would be hard to hear anything more profoundly tragic than the song of the wind instruments beneath which a chromatic phrase played tremolo by the strings swells and rises gradually, like the roar of the sea before an approaching storm. This is a passage of magnificent inspiration.


----------



## hpowders

Either Mahler 8 or Schuman 10. Both terrific.


----------



## padraic

Mahler's 2nd, in particular the live Tennstedt/LPO, is my favorite. But I'm a n00b.


----------



## FrankF

In no particular order...

Mozart 35, 36, 38-41
Beethoven 4, 7, 9
Mahler 1, 2, 4-6
Schubert 2, 5, 8, 9
Tchaikovsky 4-6
Brahms 3, 4
Bruckner 8
Haydn 101

Going to play some Schumann and Sibelius now so I'm sure I'll change my mind again lol


----------



## Revel

For the time being, I'm going to go with Schumann's 3rd. 

Heroic opening movement infused with great melody.

A beautiful, intermittently bucolic 2nd movement.

The 3rd is pleasantly serene. A time of repose.

The wistful 4th is one of the most expressive sections of music I've heard.

Triumphant 5th & final movement concludes the journey on a positive note.

Karajan (1971) with the Berliner Philharmonic is my "Go To" for Schumann's 5th.


----------



## richgatlin

My current favorites are Mahler 2 and 9, Sibelius 6, and Vaughan Williams 5. 
Mozart 40 and Schubert 8 were the symphonies that first captured me. 
I will have to settle on Mahler 9.


----------



## hapiper

Like many of you I have a lot of favorites, but my all time favorite by far, is Beethoven's No. 9. That symphony affects me in a way that no other does, literally takes me to a different place. Having said that, others are Beethoven's 3, 5, 6 and 7. Schubert 8 and 9. All four of Brahms works. I just completed my collection of all of Mahlers Symphony's but I haven't gotten to listen to them enough to have a favorite yet. I'll get back to you on Mahler, but my No. 1 favorite will never change.


----------



## hpowders

Schumann's Second Symphony rates very high with me, especially as performed by Karajan/Berlin.


----------



## Dim7

Eroica or Mahler's Sixth. Can't decide.


----------



## Becca

I'm still trying to choose between Beethoven's 10th, Tchaikovsky's 7th or Sibelius' 8th


----------



## Woodduck

Becca said:


> I'm still trying to choose between Beethoven's 10th, Tchaikovsky's 7th or Sibelius' 8th


I recommend the Tchaikovsky. It's the only one you can actually hear, more or less.


----------



## vis756

Beethoven 3 my absolute favourite, others are Beethoven 4 and 8, Schubert 8, Haydn 99, and Mahler 5, especially the middle movement.


----------



## Barbebleu

Shostakovich 5, Mahler 9, Mahler 2.


----------



## timh

Walton 1
Havergal Brian 4
RVW Sea


----------



## hpowders

William Schuman Symphony No. 10 ("American Muse").


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit

In terms of 3 or 4 movement works:

William Walton 1
Peter Mennin 5
Vaughan Williams 5
Howard Hanson 3

Otherwise, Carlos Chávez' Sinfonia Indía is my favorite.


----------



## manyene

Only one specified: too many posts ducking the inherent difficulty by listing two upwards. For me, no contest: the Eroica, revolutionary yet based on very simple themes, worked out in vast detail, and making possible the achievements of later composers, who were merely standing on the shoulder of a giant


----------



## sdtom

I've been asked that question before and the answer is the one work that I've played the most over 50 years is Scheherazade by Rimsky-Korsakov. I do consider this a symphony even though it has no number. I must have 20 CD's of it but no particular favorite one. I could listen to this work daily.


----------



## DiesIraeCX

manyene said:


> Only one specified: too many posts ducking the inherent difficulty by listing two upwards. For me, no contest: the Eroica, revolutionary yet based on very simple themes, worked out in vast detail, and making possible the achievements of later composers, who were merely standing on the shoulder of a giant


The _Eroica_ is one of my very favorites, surprisingly it took a while for me to truly love and appreciate it. I pretty much immediately "got" the Ninth, Fifth, and Seventh, but the Third and Sixth took some extra time. Well worth it, of course. 

By the way, I wouldn't use the word, "merely". I'd give them more credit than that. Remember that Beethoven stood on the shoulders of a giant(s) as well; Beethoven's wouldn't have been Beethoven without Mozart and Haydn (and to a lesser extent, J.S. Bach). The "dramatic" aspect of Beethoven's music has its precedent in Mozart, the "unity" of his music came from Haydn and Bach. Just as they wouldn't have been Mozart and Haydn without their great predecessors. Either way, I get the gist of your point, he did bring about a turning point in music. I just try to remember that that turning point did not happen in a vacuum.


----------



## Wunderhorn

Besides all the *Mahler symphonies* (maybe minus the 8th) of which the *2nd* (Abbado, Lucerne Festival Orchestra) is the absolute favorite - my other favorites are:

*Scriabin/Nemtin - Mysterium* (Ashkenazy, Decca)
*Weinberg - Symphony No. 3* (Svedlund, Chandos)
*Casella - Symphony No. 3* (Alun Francis, CPO)
*Josef Marx - Autumn Symphony* (Swierczewski)


----------



## hpowders

Right at this moment it's still Schuman 10 with Mennin 7 close behind.


----------



## clara s

this time of year

Anton's the 8th

existentialism in all its glory, especially the finale

Furtwangler or Karajan or Jochum
or Celibidache or Walter or Barenboim or...

who can be a true Brucknerian?


----------



## 20centrfuge

Sibelius 5 is my selection -- one of the world's greatest masterpieces


----------



## dzc4627

schnittke 1,2,3 and 6, 8

and shostakovich 8/10

and haydn's 6th

above all though probably schnittke 1 or 3


----------



## ClassicalMusic2000

I have many favorite symphonies. The truth is that it depends on the time of my life or the time of year, I opted for one or the other. Today, for instance, I'd pick the Symphony Nº 8 of Beethoven.

Enjoy it:


----------



## QuietGuy

Tchaikovsky's 5th


----------



## Egyptian

God this is hard.

Tchaikovsky 6 or 5

Beethoven 5 finale is probably the most joyous piece of music ever in my opinion!


----------



## Egyptian

So many symphonies I haven't heard or thought about listening to. Great thread!


----------



## Avey

Egyptian said:


> So many symphonies I haven't heard or thought about listening to. Great thread!


Go forth! Push on!


----------



## Azol

Bruckner's Ninth. Too obvious, eh?
For me, it's like recounting all the events of life then transcending into heaven. The coda of Adagio is one of those wipe the tears moments blessing each piece of music that moves you deeply.


----------



## TheLastGreatComposer

Without a doubt Mahler's 2nd; although only in the hands of the most talented conductors.

Something about Mahler's ability to translate the idea of resurrection into music is astonishing. Its final movement is absolutely breathtaking.

It does require a certain concentration to listen. Mahler has very drawn out themes in his music, and it takes a while to get used to his form of composition. If you have patience, and can truly visualize a piece of music this symphony is for you. You won't be bored for one second.

This is the best recording I've encountered. It's conducted by Gustavo Dudamel:


----------



## scratchgolf

Mahler 2 is giving Schubert 9 and Beethoven 6 a real run for 1st place. Totally agree on the Dudamel but I'll raise you a Boulez. Absolutely, positively my favorite version. After the drop off in the first movement, and the horns and trumpets pick up the main theme: magical. My favorite moment in symphonic history, with respects to Schubert 9/1 and Beethoven 9/2. Nobody does it better than Boulez. In contrast, Rattle, Solti, and Abbado do so little for me that I may not even be able to listen to them again.


----------



## padraic

Azol said:


> Bruckner's Ninth. Too obvious, eh?
> For me, it's like recounting all the events of life then transcending into heaven. The coda of Adagio is one of those wipe the tears moments blessing each piece of music that moves you deeply.


While Mahler 2 is always sort of a top contender, sort of _right now_ this is my absolute favorite. There are times when I feel the opening movement, in particular, might be the most stunning piece of music I've ever heard.


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Beethoven. 9th.
> 
> Scrub that. Haydn's 94th.


Now Sibelius 6th. His best. My favourite.

Still trying to decide which interpretation I prefer. I'm enjoying Kurt Sanderling with the Berlin Symphony at this very moment.


----------



## Barbebleu

Nielsen 4th. Lovely Scandewegian chilliness.


----------



## Sonata

It's tough to choose, I haven't been done much dedicated symphony listening in a long while. I'd say Beethoven #6 and Mahlers #2 & 9, Haydn #44. Bruckner #8 and 9 are fantastic. Once I've come up for air from all the opera lately, I'll listen through all of these and see if I have a favorite!


----------



## DeepR

At the moment I choose Sibelius 7. I listened to it about 10 times today and yesterday.


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

My favorites till the moment are: 
Bruckner - Symphony no. 8
Mahler - Symphony no. 2
Beethoven - Symphony no. 3
Shostakovich - Symphony no. 8


----------



## T Son of Ander

No way to pick one favorite, but some I never tire of:

Beethoven 7
Dvorak 4
Nielsen 4
Sibelius 6
Tchaikovsky 3


----------



## martrepuS

My top3: Dvorak's ninth and Mahler's 1&2


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Brahms Third. Currently prefer Rudolf Kempe's performance with the Berlin Philharmonic. Other favorite interpretations include: Kertesz/Vienna, Klemperer/Philharmonia, Jochum/Berlin(mono) and Tennstedt/London Phil.


----------



## Pat Fairlea

Sibelius 6th. Has to be. 
And Beethoven 7th in reserve for when I need a pick-me-up


----------



## ViatorDei

Bruckner's 8th

With Mahler's 9th at a very close second... 

(I considered M9 my favorite for so long, I have scandalized myself by supplanting it with Br8. Forgive me, Herr Mahler...)


----------



## Rhinotop

In this moment, a day's discoverie: Atterberg's Symphpny No. 7
Very well accomplished, vigorous, some rustic.


----------



## LOLWUT

Mahler 3 is my favourite.


----------



## bz3

To me Beethoven 9 is the gold standard for a reason. If I could listen to only one symphony, either at the end of my life or as my sole exposure to the genre, it would unquestionably be this. Delving into personal favorites though, the Eroica would probably edge just ahead of the Choral. Bruckner and Mahler's 9ths would surely register an argument, as would Schumann's 3rd and Brahms's 4th. 

Gun to the head, the Eroica.


----------



## Rhinotop

It is one of the most difficult questions for me. Some formidable examples:

Tchaikovsky: 4, 5
Beethoven: 3, 9
Bruckner: 4
Mahler: 6
Nielsen: 4, 5
Shostakovich: 5, 8
Prokofiev: 5
Brahms: 1, 4
Atterberg: 2
Dvorák: 8, 9
Sibelius: 2, 5
Mendelssohn: 3

and others that I have not heard yet


----------



## Pugg

Rhinotop said:


> It is one of the most difficult questions for me. Some formidable examples:
> 
> Tchaikovsky: 4, 5
> Beethoven: 3, 9
> Bruckner: 4
> Mahler: 6
> Nielsen: 4, 5
> Shostakovich: 5, 8
> Prokofiev: 5
> Brahms: 1, 4
> Atterberg: 2
> Dvorák: 8, 9
> Sibelius: 2, 5
> Mendelssohn: 3
> 
> and others that I have not heard yet


But now you have to choose one!


----------



## Merl

I think I've already written in this thread but Beethoven's 7th is still my favourite, even after all these years. I never get tired of it. I'm getting yet another Beethoven symphony cycle for Xmas too. I'll have em all one day, at the rate I'm going.


----------



## Tchaikov6

Well, some composers I really can't compare because they're music is so diverse. I have so many symphonies that I enjoy, that I'll pick a couple. 
Beethoven Pastoral Symphony, for it's lightness and memorable melodies.
Sibelius Second Symphony- Motifs are beautiful, as well as the last movement's melody.
Tchaikovsky (Favorite composer)- Little Russian Symphony- so underrated, nationalistic.
Schubert 5th symphony- Not very deep and "great" but nice and a good melody.

But if I HAD to absolutely choose a favorite that I would have to listen to for the rest of my life, it would be Tchaikovsky Pathetique. It gives me shivers every single time I listen to it. The first movement, passionate, excited, and dark. The second movement, deceiving both in meter (it's not really a waltz, though he makes it sound like it) and mood. The happiness is always tense and leveled. True nationalistic flavor bursts from the third movement, and this ecstatic section leads to the desolate ending. Of orchestral works, only Scheherazade of Rimsky-Korsakov and Stravinsky Rite of Spring rivals this mastery, and few other concerti, solo, chamber works are at this level. 

So those are my favorite symphonies. I know they're kind of "typical" but I'm just being truthful.


----------



## Rhinotop

Pugg said:


> But now you have to choose one!


One of my top 5: Tchaikovsky 5. This symphony has everything: Happiness, sadness, hope, might, despair, grandeur, bleakness... and finally triumphs good providence.


----------



## hpowders

My favorite symphony is the original two movements of the Mahler Symphony 10, especially as performed on the recording by George Szell and the Cleveland Orchestra.


----------



## Bettina

Beethoven's Fifth Symphony. In honor of this great work, I have a special way of knocking on doors: four times as loudly as I can. Sometimes I even knock on my own door four times before opening it!


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Two symphonies spar for my top position. Both stand considerably above any others. They are the Brahms Third and Dvorak Eighth.


----------

